# My cat has started hissing at my other cat??



## XxLuckyCharmxX (Oct 9, 2011)

I've got 2 female cats. there both 3 years old although not sisters. they were born about 3 weeks apart. We moved house about 5 months ago. Before this we lived in a top floor flat next to a busy road so they were indoor cats but when we moved they started going out. since then one of my cats one stop hissing at the other. if they walk past each other she will be hissing, or any other time they are near each other. before the hissing started they loved each other. would play together sleep next to each other. they were a bit inseparable. so i dont understand why the hissing has started I watched them in the garden together earlier and my cat that doesn't hiss was minding her own business while the other one was laying low as if she was hunting something then when she got close enough she chased her ot the garden trying to scratch her:mad2:
Just wanted some advice. its starting to get really annoying now. is it like a territorial thing?? i dont think there is anything wrong with her. she is still normal with me and my husband. and doing everything she used to?? were taking her to the vets next week but in the mean time any tips/advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Just a question I always ask before looking into behaviour issues, I assume both are spayed?

it may be that now they are going out one has become more territorial and the more passive one is bearing the brunt. This can happen sometimes, as the territory has been changed.


----------



## XxLuckyCharmxX (Oct 9, 2011)

yeah, both are spayed.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

seem to recommend feliway a lot - its good for stress


vets is a good plan though - rule out any infections, UTIs can make cats aggressive.


----------



## Maymay (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been going through the same thing with my 2 cats. Female, 2 years old, sisters. Rescue cats who had never been out before. Get on very well, play together etc, but as soon as we started letting them out one (the quieter one) started going for the other, hissing, fighting etc. We've kept them in this week and got a feliway diffuser, and it's has calmed down significantly.

Although now I'm very unsure about letting them out again as I don't want it to all flare up again?

Are yours still going outside? Have they calmed down at all?


----------



## XxLuckyCharmxX (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. think i will give felliway a try as iv heard alot of good things about it.

sorry to hear maymay that your 2 are doing the same. well its still happening with my two, although my cat that keeps hissing seems to be tolerating her a bit more now....she wouldnt even stand next to her before let alone stay in the same room but for the last 2 days she hasnt been as bad so im not sure whats going on??? im hoping its something that will pass!! let me know how you get on and if they make any progress?!?


----------

